# Halloween Shots



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

unfortunately i dont have any night shots but a dozen day shots are here:

http://www.freewebs.com/halloweentower/2006pics.htm

more/better pics next year fo sho.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Beepem - I like, I like!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

cool beepem. i like your spider wall.

ya did done good


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yo Beeps, when I was your age, I set up my first 'haunt'. I led kids into my bedroom and showed off some kleenex wrapped 'ghosts' hung on fishing line, and had a flashlight in a mask. That was it. I thought that was pretty cool. I was not capable of pulling off the elaborate display you did. 

You do an excellent job and give young haunters something to be proud of. Keep it up.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good, I bet that looked awesome at night.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

that was a really nice thing to say slimy

thanks guys


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks really great. Hope it was a big hit, it should be.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice display Beepem, what did your parents say about it? You're going to cost them a ton of extra candy in the next few years as your atttendance goes up, lol.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job for a young lad for sure!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great work, your giving us young haunters a good name!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

YOu did a great job. Keep up the good work.


----------

